# Lightroom 4



## digital2006 (May 2, 2014)

I have Lightroom 4 and was thinking up upgrading to Lightroom 5. Does anyone know if their is a big difference between the two.
Lightroom 4 seems to satisfy all my needs. Unless their is a big difference i'll go for the upgrade,but if it's only minor i'll stick
with Lightroom 4.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 2, 2014)

Have a read of this:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/whats-new-in-lightroom-5-0-beta/


----------

